# Cool "John Deere" smoker



## Deer Meat (Oct 12, 2007)

This is a neat lookin smoker for sale on ebay.

http://cgi.ebay.com/LARGE-ROLLING-JO...QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## flattop (Oct 12, 2007)

That's bad a$$. I swear I'd bid on it if it wasn't so darn far away.


----------

